# World Engines Rock Buster



## Furball (Sep 24, 2007)

Hello 

While cleaning out my attic the other day I came across my old World Engines Rock Buster. (it was a take off of the Grasshopper)

I am wondering if I can start running it again and not care if it gets bashed up or if it is worth selling on ebay and using that money towards a new Rustler?

I still have the orig box. Over all its all in pretty good shape for being 20(gulp) years old.

I did a Google search and saw it mentioned a few times as a knock-off but that was about it. 

Thanks


----------

